# bye bye LCD,im going back to plasma.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well after a reasonably happy experience with my sony lcd (never could get sd material to look right) i will be making a comeback to the plasma camp.the new Panasonic line up is out and nearly all released and there are a lot of good stuff to look forward to.

i was originally looking at the new 42inch g10 but think i will be holding out to see what the reviews of the v10 are before making the crucial decision.










:argie:

its also really slim.i think its about an inch an a half :doublesho


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

Loooks ace! I can recommend Panasonic plasmas, what size are you looking at? we got a TH42PZ81 with inbuilt freesat, and the picture quality is superb! when are mainstream manufacturers going OLED though? that's got to be the way foreward technology wise has it not? or 3D.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just so you are aware. Due to the global popularity of LCD, Pioneer are ending their production of Plasma screens and it's believed to be the start of a trend. Plasma will die out in the near future.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sxid said:


> Loooks ace! I can recommend Panasonic plasmas, what size are you looking at? we got a TH42PZ81 with inbuilt freesat, and the picture quality is superb! when are mainstream manufacturers going OLED though? that's got to be the way foreward technology wise has it not? or 3D.


42 is just the right side of big for me.i simply couldnt get away with a 46inch and to be frank i have seen good big screen plasmas in to smaller space and the look ridiculous,only big lcds that are not far enough away beat the badness of the picture lol.

the pz81 was the one i was originally looking at a while ago.but they sold out so quick and they where then murder to get a hold of from a reputable dealer (i don't mind paying extra for good customer service) as i want to know that if im paying the price i want someone knowledgeable on the end of the phone to help out.not some website with cheap prices and no shop.

i believe "oled" is a long way off and 3d (imho) is a gimmick.it might be nice for the ocassional thing (maybe live music concerts) but i certainly wouldn't want to watch everything in 3d.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Just so you are aware. Due to the global popularity of LCD, Pioneer are ending their production of Plasma screens and it's believed to be the start of a trend. Plasma will die out in the near future.


its a shame pioneer pulled out as there last set of plasmas were incredible by all accounts.be a shame to see plasma go (if it does) as no lcd at any price has been able to match the picture you could get from a plasma.a friend had that sony 200hz lcd the 4500 i think its called and it had clouding issues and the picture was nothing special at all unless you watched blu ray.but blu ray should look great anyway.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Just so you are aware. Due to the global popularity of LCD, Pioneer are ending their production of Plasma screens and it's believed to be the start of a trend. Plasma will die out in the near future.


That was a rumour about 4 years ago. Has it finally come to the fore? 'twil be said to see Plasma's going as I much prefer the bigger ones to LCD.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> That was a rumour about 4 years ago. Has it finally come to the fore? 'twil be said to see Plasma's going as I much prefer the bigger ones to LCD.


http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/03/pioneer-says-goodbye-to-plasma-manufacturing/


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

silverback said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/03/pioneer-says-goodbye-to-plasma-manufacturing/


Thats a year old, have they actually stopped now?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> Thats a year old, have they actually stopped now?


Production has stopped or is stopping in the very near future (Can't quite remember).

Published in a technical journal last month.


----------



## IJM (Mar 11, 2006)

Pioneer finally cease their Plasma production this very month (April 2009). The last of Pioneer's legendary Kuros TV can still be found in the supply chain. Pioneer's plasma manufacture is finishing with a limited run of what would have been their next generation of plasmas.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

IJM said:


> Pioneer finally cease their Plasma production this very month (April 2009). The last of Pioneer's legendary Kuros TV can still be found in the supply chain. Pioneer's plasma manufacture is finishing with a limited run of what would have been their next generation of plasmas.


Hmm maybe they have something up their sleeve? there is a lot of talk that OLED will never be viable for large screens but if anyone can make it work it Pioneer could. There is a lot of talk of patents and licenses but if OLED truely is the next generation I can't see how that would stop them.


----------



## IJM (Mar 11, 2006)

While we wait for OLED, a lot of manufacturers are looking at LED backlit LCD solutions as pioneered by Samsung.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

how about this baby
https://www.sonystyle.co.uk/SonyStyle/Televisions/OLED :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I hear the G10 is very good especially when calibrated (out of the box settings for this are a bit naff I'm told). No I am not sure but I hear the V10 and G10 share the same panel?

I would try and hang on then compare the 2 side by side :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

got it yesterday and what a set  very very happy with it.night and day better than my lcd in every department.sd material is better,hd is very natural looking and flesh tones look great and gaming is sweet to :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

:thumb:

I was looking at either a 1080p Sony 40" LCD or a Panasonic 42" plasma. I ended up with the Sony as I got a good deal on it, or so I thought until my brother in law came back with the Panasonic Plasma I was looking at. To this day I wish I had gone down that route too, not that I would tell SWMBO. Had enough trouble convincing her in the first place.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

what did you get the G10 or V10 ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

FocusTDCi180 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I was looking at either a 1080p Sony 40" LCD or a Panasonic 42" plasma. I ended up with the Sony as I got a good deal on it, or so I thought until my brother in law came back with the Panasonic Plasma I was looking at. To this day I wish I had gone down that route too, not that I would tell SWMBO. Had enough trouble convincing her in the first place.


did the same thing myself mate and thats why i was happy to learn my lesson and got back to plasma.i had a plasma as my first flat screen.no hd resolution or anything.i was then lured in by the resolution game and contrast ratio etc and bought a sony lcd.i cant stress this enough.STATISTICS DO NOT MAKE FOR A GUARANTEED GOOD PICTURE.the sd picture was average compared to the plasma and the only saving grace was gaming looked better than the non hd plasma.then blu ray came along and hd dvd and the lcd looked great.problem is sd was still poor and now after seeing how nice and natural the hd looks on the v10 i realised just how artificial and over the top the lcd picture was for hd.

just my opinion,but i hope they never do away with plasma tvs.lcd might be cheaper but the only reason the big companys push is it is that its easier and cheaper for them to make and make more money on.not because its a better picture for us to watch.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

perm said:


> what did you get the G10 or V10 ?


V10 :argie:

you can get the g10 for £1000 with warranty from richer sounds.but i decided to pay the extra and get the nicer looking set and the extra features.the g10 is still a hell of a set though,and i would certainly take that over an lcd if you cant stump up the extra over the v10.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Trouble was I sold it to SWMBO on the, 'of course this will last us for ages, that is why it needs to be this model etc...'

I'd hate it if my TV was to 'fall' off the wall in some freak accident


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

FocusTDCi180 said:


> Trouble was I sold it to SWMBO on the, 'of course this will last us for ages, that is why it needs to be this model etc...'
> 
> I'd hate it if my TV was to 'fall' off the wall in some freak accident


:lol:not an ideal comment was it lol.i would advise you to start subtle hints and then build up to the "plasma would make eastenders look so much better" lol. or big brother.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

silverback said:


> V10 :argie:
> 
> you can get the g10 for £1000 with warranty from richer sounds.but i decided to pay the extra and get the nicer looking set and the extra features.the g10 is still a hell of a set though,and i would certainly take that over an lcd if you cant stump up the extra over the v10.


I wonder if the V10 gets near to the Kuro for quality of image ?
How much id the V10 over the G10 ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

perm said:


> I wonder if the V10 gets near to the Kuro for quality of image ?
> How much id the V10 over the G10 ?


i believe (from internet reviews) that the kuro is still top dog,but the new panasonics are very nice.for me i cant go any bigger than 42 inch (kuro only do 50inch plus i believe) with pioneer completely pulling out of the market i would be worried about future repairs and price of spares etc.

from what i have read (and seen) the v10 beats any lcd at any price on the market.


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to have a Viera,know have a Kuro.

I have to say the Kuro beats it hands down..

Quality plasma


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I so want a Kuro.... and for me the fact they have stopped making it.... makes me want it even more...... however 50" screen would be to large in my room. 

Just hope that Panasonic keep on playing catch up and release a plasma of Kuro quality in the not to distant future which is in 42" - 46" size.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

silverback said:


> i was originally looking at the new 42inch g10 but think i will be holding out to see what the reviews of the v10 are before making the crucial decision.
> 
> its also really slim.i think its about an inch an a half :doublesho


X, G, V range are 2" - the top end Z1 is 1" thick.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Just so you are aware. Due to the global popularity of LCD, Pioneer are ending their production of Plasma screens and it's believed to be the start of a trend. Plasma will die out in the near future.


Pure fantasy, and why would it not be, when Panasonic only put yet another Plasma motherglass factory in place not so long ago, making them the largest investor of Plasma production facilities.
LG, Samsung are still making Plasma TV's, and there's been no announcement from them of dropping it.
Pioneer have decided for whatever reason, to get out of the TV market altogether - if your statement held any water, they'd have dropped Plasma and embraced LCD wholeheartedly, since that's where the greater profit margin lies - that's why it's more popular.

As for OLED - Panny should have something later this year, iirc, although that might get held off until next January's CES show, which is where the bulk of new technologies/ideas, and forthcoming model line-ups are released.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

PJS said:


> Pure fantasy, and why would it not be, when Panasonic only put yet another Plasma motherglass factory in place not so long ago, making them the largest investor of Plasma production facilities.
> LG, Samsung are still making Plasma TV's, and there's been no announcement from them of dropping it.
> Pioneer have decided for whatever reason, to get out of the TV market altogether - if your statement held any water, they'd have dropped Plasma and embraced LCD wholeheartedly, since that's where the greater profit margin lies - that's why it's more popular.


Whatever the reason its a shame Pioneer are jumping ship.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes and no - only if Panny don't employ the Ex Pioneer, ex-Fujitsu, algorithm writers and Freeview tuner designers, and open their Settings system up for proper 3D calibration.
Although to be fair the recent V series with its THX mode gets very close to ideal when used as the starting point.
If they put the Gamma control in the User domain rather than Engineer (needing Engineer's remote or multi-button code on the supplied one) as the Euro versions have, then last point about the Pioneer features brought across/implemented becomes a moot one.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

PJS said:


> Yes and no - only if Panny don't employ the Ex Pioneer, ex-Fujitsu, algorithm writers and Freeview tuner designers, and open their Settings system up for proper 3D calibration.
> Although to be fair the recent V series with its THX mode gets very close to ideal when used as the starting point.
> If they put the Gamma control in the User domain rather than Engineer (needing Engineer's remote or multi-button code on the supplied one) as the Euro versions have, then last point about the Pioneer features brought across/implemented becomes a moot one.


Yeah but it will never look as cool as Pioneer stuff even the panny logo is boring in comparison :devil:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, aesthetics are always going to be subjective.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

LCD and Plasma will be out of date soon so I'd save the money and wait.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

adamf said:


> LCD and Plasma will be out of date soon so I'd save the money and wait.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought a new Panasonic 42PZ70B (plasma) from John Lewis in early 2008. Full HD (1080p) set but I never watched anything more than Sky SD. It had a great picture and was much better than the Sony LCD I was looking at, at the time. SD was really bad on the Sony. Although I liked the Panny, a mate let me have (at a good price) his Pioneer PDP 507XD. This was a HD reay set, but numbers don't tell the true story. Once it was calibrated from settings off AV forums, it blew away the Panny.

Now getting HD and see what it can really do :thumb:

Pioneer have made some LCD sets but they are quite expensive.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Last night we saw an advert for Samsungs new LED TV's
We currently have a 46 inch Sony Bravia X series LCD TV and my sister bought a 63 inch Samsung LCD as well

LED might be the way to go
I found the bravia X series 100hz TV to be superb even without HDMI cables (we are behind the times a little) but the new Z series 200hz ones with HDMI would be mental

Pioneer have always been a favourite brand of mine for most things, due to their laserdisc products from the 80's until 2000
I have a mint condition CLD 2950 NTSC/PAL laserdisc player and 70 titles and even though MUSE LD is better and still superior to blu ray to this day (just) and it's obsolete, I just love the format


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

L.E.D is the future now, its pretty immense apparently.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I would have gone for a Plasmas had the price been right. I picked up for 42" Toshiba 1080p LCD for £400 brand new in a deal Comet had going.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddy said:


> L.E.D is the future now, its pretty immense apparently.


i would seriously advise anyone who is buying a tv to actually get a demo and not just rely on how swish adverts are.i have seen two led sets now and they still dont touch plasma.sure they look nice,untill you turn them on lol.

Samsung UE40B6000VW LED
Pros

* Stunning design and seriously thin!
* Plenty of added features, such as iPod connectivty
* Well designed EPG
* Menu control and layout is straight forward and well designed
* Calibration tools included as standard in main menu system
* Excellent scaling and picture processing for material

Cons

* Calibration results look good in software, but ineffective in actual control over the on screen image - hence score below, even though graphs looked ok.
* Edge LED technology is flawed with uniformity issues and auto dimming which cannot be defeated due to how the technology works
* Gamma issues across stimulus points and on screen
* Inaccurate colour and greyscale performance
* Laclustre audio performance

http://www.avforums.com/reviews/Samsung-UE40B6000VW-LED-LCD-TV-Review.html


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> I have a mint condition CLD 2950 NTSC/PAL laserdisc player and 70 titles and even though MUSE LD is better and still superior to blu ray to this day (just) and it's obsolete, I just love the format


:doublesho what ? dvd maybe.blu ray,no chance.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

silverback said:


> i would seriously advise anyone who is buying a tv to actually get a demo and not just rely on how swish adverts are.i have seen two led sets now and they still dont touch plasma.sure they look nice,untill you turn them on lol.
> 
> Samsung UE40B6000VW LED
> Pros
> ...


No that is a just an LED backlit TV, the future apparently is going to be OLED or organic LED TV's. However I wouldn't hold your breath, so far the only one you can buy is 11" and over a grand. I think it will be a while before they trouble plasma and LCD.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Costco is doing the 50" Kuro for 1600 inc vat


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've just and so got a Panasonic 37" (TX-P3710B) as it was on a cracking deal. Full HD Support so my 360 Elite looks stunning on it, also got a full Panny sound system as part of the offer.

Cracking TV and I think it' brilliant. Went Panasonic as the old TV in the house was a Panasonic (that's now in the bedroom) and must be near 16 year old. The build quality of them is top notch. Imo a sweet looking unit too.

Here it is pretending to be a Sat Nav (Need a larger suction mount though! :lol: :lol: )


----------

